
Show HN: Zuperlist – An RSS News Reader that prioritizes topics you care about - eugenv
https://www.zuperlist.com/
======
eugenv
Hello HN,

I've been working for a while on an intelligent RSS news reader. At its core,
it works just like any other RSS news reader: you subscribe to the sites that
you want to follow and you get delivered everything published there. The
difference is that the news aren't sorted chronologically, they're sorted by
how close they are to your interests. Zuperlist also remembers when you open
the web app and separates the news by these moments. When you open it, you see
what's new and noteworthy since your last visit. Another nice feature: related
news are grouped together.

There are some ways to bypass the recommendations engine:

\- you can mark specific sites as highlighted and see everything published by
them, before anything else

\- you can mark specific topics as highlighted and see everything that matches
them. For example, mark Bitcoin as highlighted and see everything about
Bitcoin in a separate block, regardless of recommendations

\- everything that doesn't match your interests is still available at the
bottom of the news feed, where it's categorized by topic and by site

There are also some measures taken against creating a perfect filter bubble:

\- you get a quick glimpse at the most shared news, even if they don't match
your interests

\- you get a few recommendations from sites you didn't subscribe to

\- from time to time you're shown a few items from a topic that's outside your
interests

Sure, it's not perfect yet, but it works ok. I've been using it during the
development and I love it, although I may be a bit biased :)

If you're intrigued by the idea, give it a try and let me know what you think.
The zuperlist.com site works on both desktop and mobile, so there's no need to
install an app.

